# Purple Splash



## Steven Dillon (Sep 20, 2017)

Purple Splash is naturally abstract and was composed at Hopeland Gardens in Aiken, SC.

The Artist's Story blog post for this composition can be found here: Abstract Wild Iris At Hopeland Gardens In Aiken, SC

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/22
1/2 second
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

That is excellent


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> That is excellent


Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 2, 2017)

Very nice, love the colours.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice, love the colours.


Brent,
Thanks!


----------

